# Highlight disaster - help me! [pics]



## Mystery (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all,

This is the first time I got my hair highlighted, and I did it at the salon. The hairdresser gave me three shades to choose from and since I'm new to this I told her to choose plus I thought she was the expert so she will pick something that will suit my medium OLIVE skin tone (something like vanessa hudgens).

Now I feel like its just WAY TOO overwhelming for my skin - to orange, I feel like It would have been better an ashy color. I also asked her to do it mainly for the bottom half of my hair more than the top and she didn't!

Take a look and help me out, some people told me its OK, but I really don't like it. What do you think and what can I do to fix this? my hair is already so dry! the day before I highlighted I dyed my hair at home mixing burgundy and auburn (which was really nice before the highlights)....

Sorry for the weird censorship  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 27, 2012)

Without seeing your full features it's hard to determine if this color really suits you. I like the color though.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2012)

Why is the photo primarily of your censored face?  You chopped off your hair in the photo and your question is about your hair.  I have no idea what the rest of your hair looks like.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol sorry guys. But I just wanted to show the hair color against my skin tone.

Anyways, I'll try post some pics with less censoring as soon as I can.


----------



## mermuse (Aug 27, 2012)

It's more that they're saying it would be helpful if the pictures weren't from so close to your face and instead included as far down as the shoulders and all of your hair was present in the photo.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 27, 2012)

From what i can see from your pics, the color is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The reason why the highlights have a red orange tinge to it is because you dyed it burgandy and auburn the day before.

In my opinion if you had left it without dye and you highlighted it, you would have been able to acheive a more golden color.

If you redo the highlights again it would lighten them and remove more of the orange, and dye the rest of your hair a chocolate brown with no orange or red tones, i think you will acheive the look you were after... but you will have to wait awhile before you can do that just so you dont do more damage to your hair.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the colors are pretty.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what i can see from your pics, the color is nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Thank you Amarah for the advice, despite my lacking pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Its a perfect plan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   btw, how long is a while to re-dye my hair?



> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the colors are pretty.


 Thanks, but I still feel unsure though..people have told me it looks nice on me too but I keep feeling like it doesn't suit my skin tone 100%...


----------



## Amarah (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you Amarah for the advice, despite my lacking pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Its a perfect plan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   btw, how long is a while to re-dye my hair?
> ...


 I would say wait maybe 6 weeks...


----------



## Mystery (Aug 29, 2012)

Anymore suggestions with the new pic....?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 29, 2012)

Wait! That's what you do, so you don't damage your hair any further. I think the colors are pretty, too, and compliment your skin tone quite nicely.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to update..

After a couple of washes, the color now looks WAY better,  I actually really like it.

So anyways thanks all especially Amarah for the tip, I'll definitely try that in time....


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mystery asked to have the photos deleted as per her request from November.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/116490/how-do-i-delete-a-picture-from-a-post


----------



## Mystery (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mystery asked to have the photos deleted as per her request from November.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/116490/how-do-i-delete-a-picture-from-a-post


 Thanks you so much, but can you also delete the one on post #8 please? Thank you!


----------

